# World's first Big Game SlingBow 216 fps



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

When I was a kid I mounted a lizard tongue rest blade on a wrist rocket sling shot and used it to launch arrows. At close range it was a blast.


----------



## BearNDown (Apr 11, 2011)

why do you not show it in your video?


----------



## jopsa (May 3, 2011)

BearNDown said:


> why do you not show it in your video?


Because it is not already patented.
Look at your archery equipment: limbs, cams, rest, nocks and others: everything patent pending. Even the little things.
But my SlingBow is not a little thing, this is a revolutionary project: world's smallest, pocket size deer hunting stuff. Cheap (two rubber tubes only 2$), and fast like good quality traditional hunting bow, compare:
http://www.tradtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26577


----------



## John Kali (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes, it is small and not very costly, but what is its accuracy at 20-30 yards?


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

There is already a slingshot out that will pull up to 70lbs and shoot over 200 fps. According to their claims anyway.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

http://www.gearbids.net/auctions/Bad-Ass-Slingshot-495


----------



## jopsa (May 3, 2011)

nnelzon23 said:


> There is already a slingshot out that will pull up to 70lbs and shoot over 200 fps. According to their claims anyway.
> http://www.gearbids.net/auctions/Bad-Ass-Slingshot-495[/url]


Sorry, but this speed is a *big lie*. This construction is much slower, look this thread, #8:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/1672-slingshot-vs-bow/page__p__14049__fromsearch__1#entry14049


----------



## jopsa (May 3, 2011)

John Kali said:


> what is its accuracy at 20-30 yards?


Like traditional bows


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

good luck


----------



## 10ptwhitetail (May 1, 2011)

Don't understand why you didn't show the sling bow. If I recall where're you tube videos on who to make it.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

im intrigued, post up when your patent clears and you can show the whole thing


----------



## tracy bullock (Jun 5, 2007)

*??????????*

???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a hunting buddy who was talking about doing this last year, I get the idea but don't see how it would be better than a vertical bow. Fun idea, sure!


----------



## kawabunga (Oct 21, 2009)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=av2pSSfW-WI 

How different is it from this? Thinking about playing around with one, looks like fun.


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

there was something like that years ago for sale in the back of soldier of fortune magazine.. wrist rocket, used tubes(metal) and wheels, to increase lbs on the band, and used a short bolt - not sure if you could use a broadhead though.. wish i had one now, was cool..


----------



## jopsa (May 3, 2011)

kawabunga said:


> http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=av2pSSfW-WI
> How different is it from this?


Link is unfortunately invalid, but I can reply, because... all other slingbows are similarly constructed

Experimented for many years with slingbows building. Of course the first design was the same as another slingbows: simply fork and strong rubber tubes or bands. This solutions is slow because strong rubber is heavy; during the shot must not only propel the arrow, but the rubber too, which is heavier than the arrow. Most of the draw energy is lost.

When you increase the weight of the arrow - more energy is transffered to the arrow, but unfortunately this arrow is more slower.
I got most of the Kinetic Energy (24 ft.lbs) when the weight of the arrow was 640 grains (very heavy), draw weight was strong (over 60 pounds).... but arrow speed was only about 130 ft.lbs.

24 ft.lbs... 130 fps... this is not ethical deer hunting. Hunting is very difficult (almost impossible), because deer jump hearing shot. Arrow flies very slowly, the deer has time to react. And arrow penetration level is small.

Because my final solution is other:
1. Thin - so light - rubber tubes
2. Complicated mechanism suitable light arrow (350 grains) high speed (206 fps) and much more - 33 ft.lbs of Kinetic Energy, enough for ethical deer hunting. 

regards
Robert


----------



## kawabunga (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks, got it, definitely interested in seeing it,
Good luck with it, James.


----------



## Petapal (Nov 29, 2007)

Cool idea. This may be a glimpse into the future of the USA if the liberal mafia ever takes our weapons away from us. ( And don't fool your self, they are trying to EVERY DAY.


----------



## jopsa (May 3, 2011)

Next vid:
Comparison to the cheap recurve crossbow and Korean t/d recurve bow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOnWAnqw-NI&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

Bow draw lenght is a bit too short, sorry. At [email protected] shoot 175 fps.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

John Kali said:


> Yes, it is small and not very costly, but what is its accuracy at 20-30 yards?





jopsa said:


> Like traditional bows


I find that very, very hard to believe.


----------



## jawmarq (Dec 31, 2008)

have a vid of groups at 20 yards?


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

jopsa, finally got to watch your video on youtube what I heard seemed ok, but I've built a couple slingshots in the past which were very much like the older wrist rockets, but much beefier, I used tapered speargun rubbers on the last one it was extremely powerful and would propel a 2 ounce lead sinker over a quarter of a mile accurately and still have the power the go completely through a metal garage door, now I have no Idea what that would do with an arrow, but I'll bet it would be awesome.......might check into the speargun stuff.....


----------



## jopsa (May 3, 2011)

outdoorkid1 said:


> I find that very, very hard to believe.


"Like traditional bows" does not mean "easy like traditional", but "difficult like traditional". Requires a lot of training - like traditional bow.
I can not show the accuracy, because I am RH, but my right dominant eye is completely blind now (accident - the retina abruption). I can not shoot more, I can only design.


----------



## yetanotheryeti (Dec 5, 2010)

Did you say you were foam Poland ?


----------



## jopsa (May 3, 2011)

yetanotheryeti said:


> foam Poland ?


You can make fun of me.
But do not insult my Homeland.


----------



## jjw6870 (May 2, 2010)

I think he meant from Poland


----------



## 419deerhunter (Oct 9, 2009)

Already been done http://www.badassslingshots.com/index.php


----------



## jopsa (May 3, 2011)

419deerhunter said:


> Already been done http://www.badassslingshots.com/index.php


Already been done only... words:
"Soon Sam's prototype slingshot was consistently shooting over 200 fps. In fact, with a light arrow and no fletching to cause drag, his slingshot achieved a mind boggling speed of 234 fps."

I see words, I see the promise "soon", but I do not see the measured real velocity. The same type slingbow shoot 384 grain arrow at 120 fps; very light arrow (I do not see the insert and tip!) at 161 fps:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MR9cbYBQeYQ&feature=player_embedded#at=83

I wish Sam good luck, but also ask for documentation of the result. I can tell that my slingshot "soon" shoot at the speed of sound, as a "confirmation" showing the photo of a dead whale. But without real video confirmation it will be only words, words, words...


----------



## walbash635 (Nov 6, 2012)

speed of sound huh' and confirmation is pic of a dead whale. you killed a whale with your slingshot ? If so I would be impressed but atm I suspect your having a problem with the truth.


----------

